# Tiny Spider and Globular Springtail



## ChrisA (Feb 24, 2011)

A tiny spider I found in some bark at the weekend.  Size less the 1/2 cm.

For it's size I find the fangs a touch intimidating.  







Tiny Spider at 3x Magnification, on Canon 50D with Canon MPE-65mm.  F11 ISO 400, Flash manual 1/8th power from Canon MT-24ex Macro Flash.


Also another Globular Springtail crawling across my mat.





Globular Springtail at about 4 times magnification crawling across my mat, on Canon 50D with Canon MPE-65mm.  F11 ISO 400, Flash manual 1/8th power from Canon MT-24ex Macro Flash.  

This one was mega small and is not totally sharp, but was quite pleased I got anything as looking through the view finder I could mostly see black, with a dark blur moving in it!


----------



## Overread (Feb 24, 2011)

You know you can set the twinflash up so that on a double tap of the shutter button (half way) you can turn the focusing aid lights on - makes a massive help for the high magnification shots. Otherwise I know it cuts the depth of field down but try f5.6 or even f4 for the 5:1 shots - it makes a massive different to sharpness. 

Love the little springtail shot - I've yet to see the globular kind myself in the field and I know well how difficult they are to track when they've a mind to move around.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 24, 2011)

creepy crawlies! Very cool


----------



## Davor (Feb 24, 2011)

2nd is kind of cute, nice shots!


----------



## tpe (Feb 24, 2011)

Great work, very hard to focus on even in the best light. I would keep that mat .

Tim


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks all for the comments



Overread said:


> You know you can set the twinflash up so that on a double tap of the shutter button (half way) you can turn the focusing aid lights on - makes a massive help for the high magnification shots. Otherwise I know it cuts the depth of field down but try f5.6 or even f4 for the 5:1 shots - it makes a massive different to sharpness.



Thanks for the tip, I will try this out.  I did know I can do this doing DOF preview, not noticed it on the half way press.  The other inhibiting factor to this on the day was my batteries not being in a good state, so even after a model burst they were needing recycle time...Should of ensured I had some spares with me.



tpe said:


> Great work, very hard to focus on even in the best light. I would keep that mat .


 I most assuredly am keeping the mat!


----------

